# Looking For Michael Palmer



## Torrin (Apr 25, 2005)

I am looking for Mike Palmer I was with him deep sea on the Mv Opobo I think we did two trips in 1977/78. He was Fith engineer and I was Fourth. We then coasted the Bhamo I think in January 1979.

I actually attended his wedding in Northampton in late 79 then we seemed to lose touch. The last I heard from him was he was third engineer on the Barber Perseus in 1981

If anybody knows of him or where he is now or if Mic himself reads this post. I would like to get in touch.

Alan Nicholson


----------

